# I guess I really AM a NooB!! AKA, Thrashed by a,.. WTF??!



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

in to see the video.haha


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

video.....that could have been my little one who bashed you.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I see kids straight-lining fast all the time. Seems easier than putting in turns I guess :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

When you see the video, it's a little scary. She goes sailing past me with only one ski left on. It's really lucky she didn't get hurt! Me either for that matter. Although the way my rear end feels today, I'm fairly certain she bounced her helmet off it!

Good thing for the both of us _"I"_ got a fat A#&!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Frame by frame at about 6 sec. mark...pink 1 footy superman...stellar. Looks like you didn't even touch her...little gal is lucky...nice job there chomps :thumbsup:...being ass whipped by a 2 year old pink meat missilette.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

hahaha that video is funny. pink ski kid out of nowhere!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

That was rad. Good work. Bend your knees more, eh?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

lol. Man, she comes outta nowhere. Would make a good .gif file


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey, these little assholes are no joke. I got plowed from behind last year, and chipped my front tooth when I smacked my head on the snow...

Hilarious video tho!!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL! You beat up a little girl with your butt!


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Holy shit that's funny! All of a sudden like waist high pink 1 piece with only 1 foot in goes sailing past you. I'm not sure what's worse, a little kid going fast and out of control down a mountain, or when I see them snow plowing or having a yard sale on a steeper part of an intermediate run. If they can't stop and can't carve then why on Earth do people allow their kids to go down anything other than a beginner slope?


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha sorry to see that, but you got bumrushed by a little girl.

It's OK man, it happens to the best of us. One time, we were getting off of the lift, and my friend stepped on my board with his free leg instead of his. It didn't end pretty, I was just glad to walk away without an injury.

We had a good laugh afterward, but I did warn him to sit on the opposite end of the lift chair next time. And we are to never ride on those smaller, two-person lift chairs ever again.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

was like (-。-)y-゜゜゜ happened upon this thread then was like （⌒▽⌒）！

Glad you guys were all right though, that seemed like it could've ended worse..


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

AIRider said:


> Hey, little assholes are no joke. I got plowed from behind last year, and chipped my front tooth.


:laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Snownad (Oct 17, 2011)

She got wrecked. I see kids fall so hard then just bounce a few times and get up. Bones made of jello.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WOooo You weren't kidding that kid was flyin down that hill


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

future lindsey vonn ehglad bought of you are fine.


----------



## icydog (Dec 3, 2011)

About 6 years ago, I was walking along the base at Mountain High when I heard screaming. It got louder very quickly; I look up the slope and see a ~12 year old boy on skis coming towards me with incredible speed. In the second of time I had to react, I jump back, narrowly missing him. Unfortunately, I was walking next to a wooden fence, and the kid slammed directly into it. He flipped over and landed on the other side. Judging by the level of his screams and how fast he was going, there isn't a doubt in my mind that he broke something(s). Probably the hip and a leg.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

One time there was this 5 year-old boy at Winter Park who was messing around on rental skis just before taking his first lesson ever. He started sliding down the slope, gaining speed without the slightest idea of how to turn, slow, or stop. He went careening down to the end of the snow and got jettisoned into the parking lot, his mom in her casual shoes screaming and running after him.




Me, 1972.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Uh oh, this vid has gone viral. I just saw it linked on a ski forum.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That video is hilarious, I cant stop laughing. I'm glad no one was seriously hurt though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, it's on TGR now. You're about to be the butt of all jokes in the snowsport community.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Not the butt, but for sure some good jokes. Dude will be "famous" for "15min".


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Toecutter said:


> One time there was this 5 year-old boy at Winter Park who was messing around on rental skis just before taking his first lesson ever. He started sliding down the slope, gaining speed without the slightest idea of how to turn, slow, or stop. He went careening down to the end of the snow and got jettisoned into the parking lot, his mom in her casual shoes screaming and running after him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy awesome. Now that is extreme.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Holy awesome. Now that is extreme.


I did not stick the landing.

TGR is such a cesspool. I wouldn't take to heart much of what gets posted there. The video got linked pretty quickly after the OP posted it here. Do one of you guys post as DasBlunt on TGR?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I did not stick the landing.
> 
> TGR is such a cesspool. I wouldn't take to heart much of what gets posted there. The video got linked pretty quickly after the OP posted it here. Do one of you guys post as DasBlunt on TGR?


I only go over there for their avalanche and weather forums. I stop by the general forum to get a chuckle out of what they have their panties in the wad over at the moment.

There are several people over there that absolute know their shit and I love reading their stuff. The rest of it is 99% "I'm so core" bullshit.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I love reading teh shitfights that go on over at TGR. Makes my day often. No desire to be part of that though.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Watched the video and :laugh: 'd for a good while. Getting plowed by a toddler - :dunno: getting it on video - priceless


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I was in the exact opposite position yesterday. Flying down the hill in a manuel. Im on the extreme left side of the run. Shes on the right side. As im blasting down figuring ill be safe passing by her with the postions we were in, she decides to start turning left. I'm thinking ill be good, " it is not like she'll cut back the entire width...." So I kept the manuel up. Needless to say I see that gap closing faster and faster. Realize if i dont fall down theres a very good possiblity I'd kill her(shes standing like 3-4ft tall). FUCKED my lower back and tail bone and blew out my shoulder. FUCK!

Nothing I can do but laugh bout it though, shit happens. 

Better than a homicide charge. And my seasons still good to go.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

grafta said:


> I love reading teh shitfights that go on over at TGR. Makes my day often. No desire to be part of that though.


I look there for videos that guys post because some of them are truly great, but the dialogue gets idiotic pretty quickly.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I look there for videos that guys post because some of them are truly great, but the dialogue gets idiotic pretty quickly.


It's awesome how it makes everyone here, even the assholes, seem like kindly citizens of some marshmallow-love-in community of kiss-asses :laugh:

Anyway, enough thread-jacking from me


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

grafta said:


> It's awesome how it makes everyone here, even the assholes, seem like kindly citizens of some marshmallow-love-in community of kiss-asses :laugh:
> 
> Anyway, enough thread-jacking from me





Toecutter said:


> I did not stick the landing.
> 
> TGR is such a cesspool. I wouldn't take to heart much of what gets posted there. The video got linked pretty quickly after the OP posted it here. Do one of you guys post as DasBlunt on TGR?



I'm SO glad that "known" & "veteran" members here and not a "NooB" like me posted these observations first!!! I've seen that sometimes the guy's here can get a little,.. extreme!! (...read, sick twisted SOB's!!    ) but it usually seems to be in the spirit of everyone being _"IN"_ on the joke and NOT taking themselves or anything else _too_ seriously!! I Like that!!

...but that TGR site??? Holy Shit!!!!

Makes me _really_ glad I found this forum first! I'd have bailed on that other _real_ quick if I'd have stopped in there first!!

All _You_ "Twisted Fuckers" are _MY_ kind of "Twisted Fucks!!!!"  

BTW, I _LOVED_ the comment about "Beating Up a Little Girl with My BUTT!!!!" I swear I "Spit Take'd" my coffee and Laughed my _ASS_ off when I read it!! You,.. really _*ARE*_ twisted!!!! 

Thanks for the humor and the "Defense" against the "core"!!!!! 

Chomps1211


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

:laugh: Thats crazy man, those kids are crazy and their parents never think they are doing anything wrong by flying down the mountain. 

I remember last year an ~6 year old boy cut right in front of me at the last possible second and I ended up just picking him up while boarding and placing him to the side. I almost took his head off though, good thing I picked him up in time otherwise I would have probably lost the ability to have kids. 

Btw, how do you get that camera angle? Strap around your leg?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ecks said:


> :laugh: Thats crazy man, those kids are crazy...
> 
> Btw, how do you get that camera angle? Strap around your leg?


Yup,.. Rigged something up using the "Wrist Strap". Had to rig it because the wrist straps orientation would have stood the vid on its side strapped straight to my leg! Still trying to figure out how to get some vibration dampened when I'm on my heel side. It tends to chatter the vid! (Me Too for that matter!) 

Had to go real low too to get the board tip in. Bottom strap is actually around my boot top!


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

grafta said:


> It's awesome how it makes everyone here, even the assholes, seem like kindly citizens of some marshmallow-love-in community of kiss-asses


Wait a minute...if I can't identify the asshole in the room then does that mean..._I'm_ the asshole???


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

good way to lose your camera too (if it was mounted to your board)


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was on a toe side turn and a young girl flies straight down the mountain about to intersect my line. I literally ollied/hopped over her even though I didn't know how to ollie. Totally avoid her, and eat shit, literally eating snow.

She of course kinda fell over. Her dad comes down and gives me almost a glare, as if I didn't save his daughters ass by launching myself into the ground. of course I was downhill and had no idea she was there until I turned and there she was.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> I was on a toe side turn and a young girl flies straight down the mountain about to intersect my line. I literally ollied/hopped over her even though I didn't know how to ollie. Totally avoid her, and eat shit, literally eating snow.
> 
> She of course kinda fell over. Her dad comes down and gives me almost a glare, as if I didn't save his daughters ass by launching myself into the ground. of course I was downhill and had no idea she was there until I turned and there she was.


Damn blindside, heelside turns. skiers always try to use that shit on us.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Wait a minute...if I can't identify the asshole in the room then does that mean..._I'm_ the asshole???


Quote of the day :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Damn blindside, heelside turns. skiers always try to use that shit on us.


Yup. When i'm behind someone who's on their blindside I always kinda check them out because you don't know if they'll continue heel or whip around.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I gotta admit, the TGR gaper thread is pretty tremendous too. I lurk on it every couple of weeks or so just to catch gems like this one:


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

Last year I was riding on the side at the end of the day when this little girl (7 or 8 yrs old) dressed in all pink came flying out of the woods directly in my line. There was nowhere to go. All I had time to think of was "I can't kill a kid"...so I threw myself backward, hit my head on the ice and got knocked out. She was by herself and when the guy who was with her finally got there he called ski patrol. They asked me what I remembered and all I could say was "pink". I ended up in the hospital with a concussion. I didn't even knock her down. While I'm glad she didn't get hurt...it's not ok to let these kids run wild on their own without control or knowing the rules. And after the $100's and pain it caused me...don't know if I'd be that likely to take the hit next time.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I gotta admit, the TGR gaper thread is pretty tremendous too. I lurk on it every couple of weeks or so just to catch gems like this one:




Wha-a-a??????????? What the hell am I looking at here!?!?! Ski's, NOT ski's? Board, NOT board? WTF is on his head??? 

At first, I thought he had a dog or a monkey poking out of his pack!! :dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Just watched the vid in the OP and WOW! Did she blitz you with one ski on and her back foot in the air? That was fairly epic.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Ah, what a great video. I was going to try to photoshop Tim Taylor into this somehow, but I'm working ATM so I'll have to try later. Anyone else with skeels want to try it?


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

If you get tim taylor in there, I will post it at TGR.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I gotta admit, the TGR gaper thread is pretty tremendous too. I lurk on it every couple of weeks or so just to catch gems like this one:


So good :laugh:

The whole 'Best Gaper qoute of the weekend?' thread is the best :thumbsup:


Ok, slightly evil perhaps, but still :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> If you get tim taylor in there, I will post it at TGR.


LOL!!!!!!!


----------

